# Want to take my Spanish registered Uk car permanently back to UK



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all......
Has anyone taken a Spanish registered (originally UK car) back permanently to UK?.
If so, is it an easy process, and where would i start?.

Thanks in advance for any help.

All the best.

Dave.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You need to go to Trafico in the area you live. ( or use an gestoria) 

You need to apply for 'exportation plates' ( They are Green for private individuals)
These;
http://www.coet.es/Apunts_Policials/Trafic/Coet_Matriculas_Trab_Protocolo.pdf

This details the form to apply on & what documentation you require along with the fee, payable at bank, for the application . The plates when used for exportation have a validity of 60 days.


http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...isos_temporales/PermisoTemporalParticular.pdf

You are supposed to be able to fill-in & download the form & copies from the DGt site but for the life of me I cannot find the link! 

You will also need to get the insurance changed to the new registration. 
You will need to notify the local council where you pay the road tax that the vehicle is being exported & this would be best done when in possession of the new plates, documentation etc ; in case they've never heard of it !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

As above, as Ive already done it a year or so ago.
But having once gone to traffico to permanently export it, I didnt need to go to the local town hall regarding the road tax, it was all done from trafico .... In fact the town hall weren't interested at all as thats who I approached first


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

What happens in the UK, how do you re register it there. Don't you have to head for the mot centre as soon as its on British soil;are there firms there who will do the paperwork. I remember phoning DVLA about taking a Spanish car back, and it sounded like a complicated performance.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No you just get an MOT & then apply for a Mutual recognition certificate ( all done on line ) . Fee is about £90.

https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/registering-an-imported-vehicle


https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/mutual-recognition


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

extranjero said:


> What happens in the UK, how do you re register it there. Don't you have to head for the mot centre as soon as its on British soil;are there firms there who will do the paperwork. I remember phoning DVLA about taking a Spanish car back, and it sounded like a complicated performance.


I had to get an MOT first (whilst it was still on Spanish Plates) and they identified it by the chassis number. I needed the MOT to get a tax disc, and also needed it to take to the local DVLA office to fill in the necessary form to have it registered. It had already been registered in the UK some 6 years before, so I was able to get back the same registration plate I had before.

Once all had been lodged, they took the dosh off me for the tax disc and that arrived a week later. They also gave me a certificate so I could get the plates made (you have to have that now). Sometimes they want to physically examine the car ... they didnt with mine.

Finally, after all that was done I visited Trafico when I was back in Spain with the UK forms and registration docs and filled out the permanent export form. I think you can do that before, but make sure you have copies of everything

DVLA say they send back all the Spanish docs to Trafico. Make sure you keep copies of everything, because I dont know if they ever did.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

What Gus said probably works too


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the info.

Just one quick question. Roughly what would it cost?.
If i remember right, the total for bringing the car from UK to Spain was 1800 euros.

Hopefully it will be a bit cheaper than that, as the car was originally registered in UK.

Regards.

Dave.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

The cost will depend on whether you opt for 6 or 12 months road tax + MOT + DVLA fee and would think it would come out in total less than £300


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, its not a huge figure, the bulk being the new road tax


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... don't forget to change the lights back as well.


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Good point Snikpoh......
Pleased i kept the originals :>)


----------

